# Diy motorhome forum



## mistericeman (Sep 11, 2018)

Just a note for anyone that also uses the 'darkside' as well as here....
It seems the owner has now shut the forum down after putting it up for sale briefly after a large dummy spitting.
So sadly any pictures etc that you may of had on there are now lost.


----------



## trevskoda (Sep 11, 2018)

mistericeman said:


> Just a note for anyone that also uses the 'darkside' as well as here....
> It seems the owner has now shut the forum down after putting it up for sale briefly after a large dummy spitting.
> So sadly any pictures etc that you may of had on there are now lost.



I wondered what was wrong,seems some did not agree with new look which i found 100%,do think the owner spat the dummy as a few of his replies where some what rude as apposed to what a good site owner should do,its now on another site but you cannot log in,motorhome fun to be correct,thanks for info,pity as it was a good site and almost as good as this ,i did say almost.


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Sep 11, 2018)

Probably more going on behind the scenes than we know about.


----------



## mistericeman (Sep 11, 2018)

The other site also requires you to pay £15 just to be able to post...
Frankly I found his actions rather childish BUT his bat and his ball I guess.... 
He won't be getting a cent out of me though ;-)


----------



## wildebus (Sep 11, 2018)

what site you talking about?  Curious.  (PM if can't post name in public please)


----------



## mistericeman (Sep 11, 2018)

wildebus said:


> what site you talking about?  Curious.  (PM if can't post name in public please)



Pm sent mate.


----------



## campervanannie (Sep 11, 2018)

mistericeman said:


> Pm sent mate.



Oi let us all into the secret jut put spaces between the letters lol.


----------



## shaunr68 (Sep 11, 2018)

tinyurl.com/ybhhqaec


----------



## oppy (Sep 11, 2018)

campervanannie said:


> Oi let us all into the secret jut put spaces between the letters lol.



Annie, I think that it's part of the other group, y'know------with the yellow smiley face


----------



## mistericeman (Sep 11, 2018)

oppy said:


> Annie, I think that it's part of the other group, y'know------with the yellow smiley face



That would be about right.....
 I'll reserve my thoughts on the owners actions for elsewhere.... 
BUT it involves a lot of astrixes ;-)


----------



## Dowel (Sep 11, 2018)

As I recall some ex members of the self build site were given a home by “Jim”. Now “their” site is a forum section in the “fun” empire. I was never a member although I looked in occasionally but found it very quiet, few posts compared to the self builders. 

I guess it is sad to lose diversity but possibly better to have one healthy self build site.

Could not see old familiar names on the new fun forum section, wonder where they are now?


----------



## Admin (Sep 11, 2018)

When Jim put the site up for sale I was contacted by a few of the members asking me to buy it. I did contact Jim and initially, he did agree to sell it to me but then he realised who I was a respectfully declined the sale. 

I am more than happy to set up another niche forum to join wild camping and motorhomer if people want me to. 

Do you want me to?


----------



## groyne (Sep 11, 2018)

Dummies thrown out of the pram or an excuse to shut it down, who knows? It's the loss of a good free database for novice self builders, and the now wasted efforts of the contributors, that annoys me.


----------



## Soxandjeff (Sep 12, 2018)

Admin said:


> When Jim put the site up for sale I was contacted by a few of the members asking me to buy it. I did contact Jim and initially, he did agree to sell it to me but then he realised who I was a respectfully declined the sale.
> 
> I am more than happy to set up another niche forum to join wild camping and motorhomer if people want me to.
> 
> Do you want me to?


I think it`s worth a go.
Self building is on the increase.


----------



## trevskoda (Sep 12, 2018)

Admin said:


> When Jim put the site up for sale I was contacted by a few of the members asking me to buy it. I did contact Jim and initially, he did agree to sell it to me but then he realised who I was a respectfully declined the sale.
> 
> I am more than happy to set up another niche forum to join wild camping and motorhomer if people want me to.
> 
> Do you want me to?



Sure we have a self build section here,but yes a DIY MOTORCARAVAN site for self builder would be good with the legal aspects and self build pictures where to get stuff etc.
May just be a new string to ones bow.


----------



## groyne (Sep 12, 2018)

Don't think I'll bother with another DIY forum. If I build another van, I'll probably just do a Blog and hope it doesn't get deleted on someone else's whim.

But good luck if you do start one.


----------



## helmit (Sep 12, 2018)

Admin said:


> When Jim put the site up for sale I was contacted by a few of the members asking me to buy it. I did contact Jim and initially, he did agree to sell it to me but then he realised who I was a respectfully declined the sale.
> 
> I am more than happy to set up another niche forum to join wild camping and motorhomer if people want me to.
> 
> Do you want me to?



I think it is worth a go Phil always found the other site interesting.


----------



## Trotter (Sep 12, 2018)

I'm probably missing the point here I know. 
There's an enormous amount of "self build" videos out there, From the  outright daft, to the brilliant, like Greg Virgo's sprinter build. 

SBMHC is a fund of knowledge, well worth the £15 a year. That would have been my go to, if I hadn't been persuaded to buy Demi.


----------



## Admin (Sep 12, 2018)

Ok...


I have registered MotorhomeBuilder.com and MotorhomeBuilder.co.uk. I have also purchased the required licences for Xenforo 2 and the related addons.

Hopefully, I will have the site online within a week and I will transfer the Self Build topics from this forum over to that site.

If anyone would like their wild camping accounts transferred over automatically please add your permission in this thread and I will do it for you.


----------



## mistericeman (Sep 12, 2018)

Admin said:


> Ok...
> 
> 
> I have registered MotorhomeBuilder.com and MotorhomeGuilder.co.uk. I have also purchased the required licences for Xenforo 2 and the related addons.
> ...



Please Phil...


----------



## trevskoda (Sep 12, 2018)

Yes phil me to,motorhome builders.com or motorhome constructer.com sounds good as it will stop the repeats on here,you could also put a link from this site for folks that found there way to this fab site of yours and we all know you are a leg end in you own lunch time,cheers.:banana:


----------



## harrow (Sep 12, 2018)

Admin said:


> Ok...
> 
> 
> I have registered MotorhomeBuilder.com and MotorhomeGuilder.co.uk. I have also purchased the required licences for Xenforo 2 and the related addons.
> ...



Ditto, Please Phil...


----------



## Soxandjeff (Sep 12, 2018)

mistericeman said:


> Please Phil...


Me too please.


----------



## Les Haro (Sep 12, 2018)

me to pls


----------



## shaunr68 (Sep 12, 2018)

Me too please


----------



## Nabsim (Sep 12, 2018)

Yes please Phill


----------



## Deleted member 52918 (Sep 12, 2018)

Wow what a brilliant response!!

Please add me to Phil!

Phill


----------



## Deleted member 71750 (Sep 12, 2018)

Me too please Phil


----------



## R0B (Sep 12, 2018)

Admin said:


> Ok...
> 
> 
> I have registered MotorhomeBuilder.com and MotorhomeGuilder.co.uk. I have also purchased the required licences for Xenforo 2 and the related addons.
> ...



Likewise ditto again for me too please


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Sep 12, 2018)

Yes please 
Chris


----------



## Asterix (Sep 12, 2018)

and ☺


----------



## Silver sprinter (Sep 12, 2018)

Yes please  phil, and thanks for your quick response  in doing this, :cheers:


----------



## helmit (Sep 12, 2018)

Yes please Phill


----------



## oppy (Sep 12, 2018)

Admin said:


> When Jim put the site up for sale I was contacted by a few of the members asking me to buy it. I did contact Jim and initially, he did agree to sell it to me but then he realised who I was a respectfully declined the sale.
> 
> I am more than happy to set up another niche forum to join wild camping and motorhomer if people want me to.
> 
> Do you want me to?



Whilst it is not, on the surface, of use to me, I suspect that it may be an absolute fount of knowledge to the likes of me (thickoes !!), so maybe get one of your partners in crime to acquire it for the greater good

So, yes, include us too


----------



## sasquatch (Sep 12, 2018)

Ths chap on the other site has a short fuse as he left another site and set up his own-after spitting his dummy out! This type of discussion isn't worth the effort and can only be counter productive,they don't have the monopoly creating sites,go for it!


----------



## Admin (Sep 12, 2018)

I have been busy with Streetsleeper upgrading the power system on someone's van today, so I have not had a chance to get started. I will hope to have it all online by this time next week.

Phil


----------



## trevskoda (Sep 12, 2018)

Admin said:


> I have been busy with Streetsleeper upgrading the power system on someone's van today, so I have not had a chance to get started. I will hope to have it all online by this time next week.
> 
> Phil



Do you ever sleep phil,how do you do it and i want the pills you are using motorhome builders sounds a bit like a builders van where as contructor sounds better but as you have it reg then %100 with you.:cheers:


----------



## REC (Sep 12, 2018)

Add me too please! So impressed with your enthusiasm not to mention hard slog!


----------



## Livotlout (Sep 12, 2018)

Yes please Phil....and thanks..

Alec.


----------



## runnach (Sep 13, 2018)

Yes pleaded


----------



## Alberto (Sep 13, 2018)

Me to please.


----------



## linkshouse (Sep 13, 2018)

Me too please.


----------



## Greengrass (Sep 13, 2018)

mistericeman said:


> Please Phil...



Yes please Phil:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Barfly (Sep 13, 2018)

yes please


----------



## fifthwheel (Sep 13, 2018)

And me too please


----------



## Admin (Sep 14, 2018)

I finished installing the forum software last night, I will continue configuring the website and importing the data over the weekend.


----------



## yorkslass (Sep 14, 2018)

Yes please, always something to learn.


----------



## wildebus (Sep 14, 2018)

Admin said:


> Ok...
> 
> 
> I have registered MotorhomeBuilder.com and MotorhomeGuilder.co.uk. I have also purchased the required licences for Xenforo 2 and the related addons.
> ...


add me in too, please :dance::dance:


----------



## RoadTrek Boy (Sep 14, 2018)

And me please Phil...


----------



## mgc (Sep 15, 2018)

Admin said:


> Ok...
> 
> 
> Me to please.


----------



## peter palance (Sep 15, 2018)

*thanks*



trevskoda said:


> I wondered what was wrong,seems some did not agree with new look which i found 100%,do think the owner spat the dummy as a few of his replies where some what rude as apposed to what a good site owner should do,its now on another site but you cannot log in,motorhome fun to be correct,thanks for info,pity as it was a good site and almost as good as this ,i did say almost.



are u realy mad or gust on the edge, almost as what ,what.pj


----------



## Geraldine (Sep 15, 2018)

Sounds a good idea. Build a Hymer from scratch. Lol
Yes please Phil


----------



## mark61 (Sep 15, 2018)

Yes please Phil. 
Thank you.


----------



## installer (Sep 15, 2018)

Add me as well please, self build is a particular interest of mine.


----------



## voyager (Sep 15, 2018)

*motorhomebuilder*

Reading all that's been said it seems that one member of diy.motorhome was responsible for the site being closed because of his petty demands to run the site the way he wanted and also to support his ego. Hope it doesn't happen on this new site


----------



## trevskoda (Sep 15, 2018)

peter palance said:


> are u realy mad or gust on the edge, almost as what ,what.pj



Im lost with you reply peter.


----------



## trevskoda (Sep 15, 2018)

voyager said:


> Reading all that's been said it seems that one member of diy.motorhome was responsible for the site being closed because of his petty demands to run the site the way he wanted and also to support his ego. Hope it doesn't happen on this new site



I did not know this and it changes my thoughts on things,there is always one,norm me.:scared:


----------



## Admin (Sep 15, 2018)

Hi,

The site is now open, but I am continuing to work on it.

Motorhome Builder

I have preserved the accounts of the members that had posted in our self-build section. 

I am now closing this thread.


----------

